# São Paulo Symphony Orchestra music idenification



## Wil (Aug 11, 2012)

I was watching this newscast but iam more interested in the music that plays in the background can anyone tell me what it is i have been trying to search for it everywhere.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-19213232


----------

